# Unable to get past the documentation installation menu



## Calmarius (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm trying to install the FreeBSD 8.3 64 bit on VirtualBox. It's the first time I trying to use FreeBSD. 

The installer does not let me the proceed the next menu when I'm on the "Documentation installation menu" where I need to choose the doc language, it interprets choosing [OK] as [Cancel] asks about ports collection, then throws me back to the previous menu "Distribution menu" I cannot proceed. 

Is this a bug in the installation system, or am I missing something very obvious?


----------



## izotov (Aug 31, 2012)

It is just a guess but I think you should simply exit this menu to go on with other settings.


----------



## Calmarius (Aug 31, 2012)

After 10 minutes I found it out. It was quite counter-intuitive for me. I thought it just a next-next-finish.


----------



## dave (Sep 1, 2012)

*bsdinstall*

The new installer is horrible. The disk partitioning part is circular in the same way.


----------

